

DevArt: Art made with code - petercooper
https://devart.withgoogle.com/?

======
Mithaldu
No mention of demoscene on the entire site, very disappointing. For some OG
dev art, do head to pouet:
[http://www.pouet.net/prodlist.php?order=thumbup](http://www.pouet.net/prodlist.php?order=thumbup)

~~~
ekianjo
> No mention of demoscene on the entire site,

Hey, the demo scene existed way before "making art with code" became an
expression owned by the young hipsters who think they invented everything, so
no wonder they don't even consider it exists.

~~~
weland
My initial reaction was similar. There are some fine pieces on the website;
but then why the fuck is raspberry pi listed as a platform, along with iOS,
Linux and Windows? Why is Arduino there? If someone decides to do something on
a MegaAVR, is that going to get there _in addition_ to Arduino?

I honestly appreciate the initiative, but I find the presentation to be very
disrespectful about the code part of it.

~~~
ekianjo
Hehe, they indeed seem to dissociate Hardware/OS based on irrelevant criteria.

------
fournm
This actually took long enough to load (25 seconds?) that at first I wondered
if the loading animation was the referred-to art.

The actual art is interesting, but ouch.

------
atat
"DevArt is a new type of art", "DevArt is the opportunity to open their
creative process, share their art with the world and be a part of a new
movement in art."

Why are they pretending to have invented this? Net art (or whatever you want
to call it) has been a thing since the 90s, Rhizome has plenty of early
examples ([http://rhizome.org/artbase/](http://rhizome.org/artbase/))

~~~
piratebroadcast
If we count ascii art it goes back further than that.

------
pnathan
A (fairly poor) study I did last year on code as art lives here:
[http://faegernis.com/](http://faegernis.com/)

I would like to get back to it sometime, but my knowledge of aesthestics is
limited.

------
SamuelKillin
I can't wait until code is no longer seen as this mechanical and mysterious
thing. Stuff like this will no longer need to be explicitly be "Art with
Code", instead it can just be "Art made by describing it"

------
tobal
Since demoscene is mostly happening in Europe, and hardly existent in America
and the far east, I can see why they wanted to give it a different name. They
don't even know what demoscene is.

------
kmfrk
Seems kinda dumb to name your project after possibly the biggest art community
in the world: [http://deviantart.com](http://deviantart.com).

------
bglazer
I really love code as art. I do a bit during my free time, but it's a dream to
do it full-time.

Does anyone know how to break into this field?

~~~
dtf
I guess it's a bit like doing regular art full-time. Get yourself a name, a
mystique, an agent, a benefactor. Skill is one thing, but success requires
marketing.

(that said there's a number people who manage to do a regular bill-paying job
and pursue an artistic endeavour on the side - eg Andy Lomas works at the
Foundry by day and then does cool CUDA-powered music videos by night
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qMvqeEUzzw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qMvqeEUzzw)
. I think it helps to try to at least work in a creative or visual industry
though.)

~~~
bglazer
Thanks for the reply. Any other suggestions on artists to watch?

------
vezzy-fnord
At first I thought "What ever happened to calling it a demo?", but these go
beyond that. Some clever public API (ab)uses to be found.

